# Kid housing



## rtdoyer (May 6, 2010)

Hello! I am getting two Alpine girls (2 weeks old) in a month. We have a barn (Ziggy's style pole barn) that is open in the middle. We are contemplating doing some sort of temporary pens inside. How much space do 2 babies need? Should they have access to outside space? We have a port a hut that we could use instead, but I'm worried about the cold weather. I live in Eastern WA and it is still pretty cold in mid-late February. The port a hut doesn't have a door so it is essentially a 3 sided shelter but it does have a fence around it so the babies could get out and play. 

We have three four-year old boys and 4 7-month old babies and I really don't want them to mix for a while. My other goats share a port a hut.

Thanks for the help!
Tonia


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

The babies could go into a pen that has the hutch in it during the day but at night they should be in the barn. You can use some pieces of cattle panel and build a 10x10 pen inside and then give them a dog house to sleep in. Or if you have somewhere you can set it up so they can go in and out from their indoor side you can build cattle panel fence so they can take themselves wherever they want to be.
Too young and too small yet to be outside where there is no insulation.


----------

